
Six Technologies That Hit Their Tipping Points in 2015 - mdariani
http://singularityhub.com/2015/12/28/these-six-technologies-hit-their-tipping-points-in-2015/#.VoLUvS-Y990.twitter
======
nitin_flanker
I really tracked the innovation happening throughout the last year - read
patents (1000s in number, articles etc. What I really love is how we are
moving toward a world powered by clean energy sources. And Google and Elon
Musk are playing a great role in that. The project Makani of Google and Musk's
Gigafactory was among the best thing I have ever seen happening in my entire
life.

